# Cheap Vampire teeth



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Check out this idea.... LOL

http://www.atelier-v.ch/umdenken/sites/25.html

The rest of this site has some interesting ideas.. but they are intended for "off Topic" LOL


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Damn Hellrazor...*

That is REEEEEally doing Halloween on the "cheap"...

Melty


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL I bet it may look good for some of the prop teeth though.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looks like the kinda thing a little tot'er would like and so cheap they could carry a few spares if they got lost.


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

That's so cheap *I* wouldn't use it. And THAT is CHEAP!


----------



## glamgurl36 (Oct 2, 2007)

i want to get cheap stuff. but i'm afraid it wont be quality, i mean it only has to last about one night. but i want my vampire fang to actually stay on haha


----------

